# Pinning in general, but since it's for trt I'll ask here.



## nightster (May 29, 2016)

My last couple pins have bled quite a bit in my glutes.  Does anyone have any advice on how or what can be going on?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 29, 2016)

What size/length needle? Aspirating? Z-track? 
We talking blood shoots out or you just get skin bruising?


----------



## Beedeezy (May 29, 2016)

Tool said it, jerk knee response would be Z-track.


----------



## nightster (May 29, 2016)

My wife does these shots. 1" 25 gauge pin. I alternate sides.  It doesn't shoot out, but seconds after it seeps out enough to start running. We don't aspirate.  The only thing I can think is since my blast has been over I've had more alcohol and my blood is thinner?


----------



## nightster (May 29, 2016)

I'm not sure what a z track is?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 29, 2016)

If I don't z-track with tne the shit will literally spray out sometimes. Like a blood squirt gun lmao.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2016)

pin the quads


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 29, 2016)

I get blood when I pin glutes sometimes..just depends on the spot. It's not a big deal..it will only bleed for a few seconds, use alcohol pads to clean it before and after. I use 23gauge x 1.5" pins in my glutes and quads.


----------



## Maijah (May 29, 2016)

I've had a few gushers but not common. Idk what to attest it to but it always stops right away


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2016)

I use and having been for many years using   a harpoon on my glutes. 22 1.5 I don't aspirate and never have blood. I also pin on a slight angle. Never straight in


----------



## NbleSavage (May 29, 2016)

Nightster, you should consider pinning ventro glutes. Easiest spot of all IME.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2016)

I've noticed , this might sound like some bro science but, the leaner I am the more often I will have blood come out after.


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 30, 2016)

I will bleed if I go a little to low.


----------



## Bigmike (May 30, 2016)

Damn, thought only I bled after injection, thought it was cuz I use 18 gauge pins, people think I'm a savage for using 18gauge, but it's the best way, imo


----------



## saltylifter (May 30, 2016)

The only place I bleed in is the shoulder or traps.
Quads never bleed because I do the z-track trick. Glutes also never bleed. Maybe a little drop or two but nothing like you guys are explaining.
I pin myself so I can't do the z-track with any other muscle besides the quad.


----------



## mh82sd (May 30, 2016)

Do you really need to go that deep for a trt dose? I use 1/2" 27 g. Insulin pins in my shoulders don't get more than a tiny drop of blood after.


----------



## Maijah (May 30, 2016)

mh82sd said:


> Do you really need to go that deep for a trt dose? I use 1/2" 27 g. Insulin pins in my shoulders don't get more than a tiny drop of blood after.



I draw with an 18 ga and hit delts with 25ga x 1" and glutes with 25 ga 1 1/2"


----------



## juuced (Jun 6, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Damn, thought only I bled after injection, thought it was cuz I use 18 gauge pins, people think I'm a savage for using 18gauge, but it's the best way, imo



dude your gona get lots of scar tissue over time with the dam 18ga!   ouch!


----------



## nightster (Jul 27, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I use and having been for many years using   a harpoon on my glutes. 22 1.5 I don't aspirate and never have blood. I also pin on a slight angle. Never straight in



I thought pinning at an angle was a bad thing?   Not knocking ya, just curious.


----------



## nightster (Jul 27, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Damn, thought only I bled after injection, thought it was cuz I use 18 gauge pins, people think I'm a savage for using 18gauge, but it's the best way, imo



Wow!  How offten are you hitting the same spot in your rotation?


----------



## DF (Jul 27, 2016)

On a trt dose I recommend using slin pins to quad or shoulder.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 27, 2016)

RustyShackelford said:


> I will bleed if I go a little to low.



Same with me. If I'm a little low it will bleed guaranteed it seems. And it is always very dark red, nearly black...Panicked me the first time I saw how dark it was..


----------



## Joliver (Jul 27, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've noticed , this might sound like some bro science but, the leaner I am the more often I will have blood come out after.



Ditto. Fat layer isn't very vascular so it seals in the blood unless you directly hit a vessel close to the surface. So when I cut the fat, it's like the end of the movie Carrie when I inject. It's been a real bloodbath since I've been doing the snake method.


----------



## justaddwater (Aug 7, 2016)

18ga? You're brave


----------

